# WLAN wird von Laptop nicht erkannt



## KingKong (19. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein WLAN in meiner Wohnung installiert:
- Router Netgear 624
- 2 WLAN Karten von Netgear und 
- 1 WLAN Karte im Samsung Laptop P35 (Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B)

Mit der Karte vom Samsung bekomme ich keine WLAN-Verbindung zum Router. Es wird kein Netz angezeigt. 
Die WLAN Karte wird vom Samsung-Laptop (WIN XP home) hardwaremäßig erkannt.
Benutze ich ein Netzkabel, ist die Verbindung i.O. 
Auf den anderen Rechnern funktioniert das WLAN problemlos.

Wo muss ich was beim Samsung einstellen, damit es funktioniert?

Gruss 
KingKong


----------



## steff aka sId (19. September 2004)

Haben der Laptop und die beiden anderen Geräte den selben Standart vom wlan? Und dann wäre mal noch ganz gut zu wissen welche Betriebssysteme du benutzt. Gruß Steff


----------



## fluessig (19. September 2004)

Also mit dem selben Notebook hab ich keine Probleme (hab verschiedene Router probiert). 

@steff es unterstützt den b Standard (Centrino).

Da du sonst nur Hardware eines Herstellers verwendest, hast  du vielleicht so ein 108 MBit  Netzwerk eingerichtet. Das ist noch kein Standard und funktioniert meist nur mit Komponenten eines Herstellers.

Ich denke, dass du am Router etwas ändern musst, nicht am Notebook.


----------



## KingKong (19. September 2004)

Laptop, der funktioniert: 
Win 98 SE, 
Netgear WG511
Netzwerkeistellungen: 
SSID: MeinName
Kanal 11
Modus g und b
Sicherheit: WEP mit MeinPasswort, Automatisch, 64 bit


Desk , der funktioniert: 
Win XP, Home, 
Netgear WG311
Netzwerkeistellungen: 
SSID: MeinName
Kanal 11
Modus g und b
Sicherheit: WEP mit  MeinPasswort, Automatisch, 64 bit

Laptop, der nicht funktioniert: 
WIN XP, Home
Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B
Netzwerkeistellungen: 
SSID: MeinName
Sicherheit: WEP mit MeinPasswort

Fehlt noch etwas?

Ach ja: Der Router kann 108 Mbps, die ich aber nicht nutze, aber auch nicht deaktiviert habe.


----------



## KingKong (19. September 2004)

Deaktivieren der 108 MBit/s-Einstellungen hat nichts bewirkt: Kein WLAN in Sicht....


----------



## fluessig (19. September 2004)

Ok, zwei Tipps:

1) Hast du mal versucht ein Ad-hoc Netzwerk zwischen dem P35 und einem anderen Rechner einzurichten? Vielleicht findest du so wenigstens was im Netz.

2) Probier mal folgendes Tool (dein Router sollte Broadcasten, damit es funktioniert)
http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/
Damit solltest du zumindest eine Antwort vom Router auf dein Laptop bekommen.


----------



## KingKong (20. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *2) Probier mal folgendes Tool (dein Router sollte Broadcasten, damit es funktioniert)
> http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/
> Damit solltest du zumindest eine Antwort vom Router auf dein Laptop bekommen. *



Hallo fluessig,

das Tool habe ich schon. Bei den anderen Geräten funktioniert es auch, sprich, APs werden gefunden. Mein Problem ist ja aber, dass der Samsung das Netz nicht findet. 

Netstumbler meldet "No APa actice" Ergo: Ich habe doch ein Problem mit dem Samsung und nicht mit dem Router. Aber wo?


:-(  Was ist Broadcasten und wo stelle ich es beim Netgear ein? :-(


----------



## fluessig (20. September 2004)

Wenn die anderen Geräte vom Router eine Antwort bekommen (beim Netstumbler), dann ist das Broadcasten (der SSID) schon eingeschalten.

Vielleicht ist dein Notebook ja defekt - hast dus schonmal bei anderen Routern probiert?


----------

